# Close up photography tip from a novice.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

To cut down on the shine from shiny stuff, I oftenkill the shine with a Magic-Marker or a little liquid shoe polish.

I'd darn sure appreciate any suggestions re: photography.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

What kind of "shiny stuff" are we talking about Ken?? And do you want to remove the shine permanently or just for the photo purposes??

I use a sheet of Tru-Vue Reflection Control picture framing glass when I want to photograph something that has shine on it. I sit the sheet of glass as close to the object to be photographed as possibleand it will not reflect outside lighting and it will cut down on any shine from behind the glass if you don't have any space between the glass and the "stuff". If there is enough space there, light will go in behind the glass and cause the object to reflect shine from behind which the glass can't take completely out of the photo.

To make this work, you have to minimize the intrusion of light behind the sheet of glass and onto the object to be photographed. Any reflection off of the object will be evident in your photos if you don't block bright light from entering and reflecting off of the "stuff".

Good luck and call me if you need a sheet of the right kind of glass. Non-glare won't get the job done, BTW, it has to be the new technology "Reflection Control" type of glass.


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to mention, if you want to remove the shine from hard surface objects, try using a fine grade of Scotchbrite and lightly scuffing back and forth until the shine is diminished to the proper level. The grey colored Scotchbrite is the fine grade and 0000 steel wool will also do much the same thing only it is a bit more aggresive than the Scotchbrite.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Doggone! I was hoping somebody with real expertise would chime in. You may hear from me.

I just try to eliminate glare from photos. I have a pretty basic digital camera but, when I do my job right, things work out fine.


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

an old photog's trick - if you're experiencing shine due to your flash, smeer some vasoline on the flash lens.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

yeah it could be your flash.No flas mode and take your pics in natural sunlight outside.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I can't find my manual for my camera (Nikon Coolpix L4) and can't figure out how to turn the flash off right now.

I will try the vasaline. (I wonder if KY Jelly would work?)

I am sure glad I asked for suggestions. Now if somebody could tell me how to make E-books work.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

I placed a strip of opaque Scotch Tape over the flash window of my camera for this photo.










It looks pretty good to me but I went a little too far with digital zoom. 

I have to shoot some fly-tying photos for another project. The opaque tape might help there too.

I have to pick up my granddaughter for a Dr. Appt at noon. I plan to go fishing this afternoon. My yak is loaded.


----------



## jeff456 (Sep 28, 2007)

I dont know if you'll see this as I'm days late seeing it. I was taking pictures of lures to sell on e-bay and was having problems with reflection of the flash. I took layers of tissue and either taped them or use a small rubberband to hold the tissue on the flash. Adjust the level of control you need by adding layers until you get the right effect. Some of the reflections were nearly impossible to deal with so I would take a larger photo with the lens not aimed directly at the object then crop it down to the size I needed and it would eliminate the glare.

Jeff


----------

